# Fishing Life Jackets??



## LittleBite (May 17, 2010)

Just wondering what sort of fishing life jackets i could get for around $100, I dont want inflatable though..


----------



## FiftyCal (Sep 1, 2010)

Get a Stohlquist Fisherman from the states, but it'll cost a bit more.

I got mine from austinkayaks for 99 USD. Bought a heap of stuff and shipping was about 40USD. Still saved a heap


----------



## LittleBite (May 17, 2010)

FiftyCal said:


> Get a Stohlquist Fisherman from the states, but it'll cost a bit more.
> 
> I got mine from austinkayaks for 99 USD. Bought a heap of stuff and shipping was about 40USD. Still saved a heap


thanks i'll have a look around for it


----------



## yacatac (Dec 5, 2010)

Is it compulsery to wear a p.f. d on a yak and if so in which states and so on.


----------



## Fozzy (Sep 17, 2010)

I use a stormy lite vest

PFD1 so no carrying additional foamies etc.

http://www.stormyaustralia.com/products ... -Vest.html

Great quality and an aussie company who also service them for 50 bucks including all freight.


----------



## LittleBite (May 17, 2010)

yacatac said:


> Is it compulsery to wear a p.f. d on a yak and if so in which states and so on.


I dont think its compulsery but if another boat hits me and im knocked out then im a gonner :shock: , which is another reason i didn't want an inflatable pfd.


----------



## LittleBite (May 17, 2010)

Fozzy said:


> I use a stormy lite vest
> 
> PFD1 so no carrying additional foamies etc.
> 
> ...


 is that comfortable to wear though?


----------



## BDOGGYAKA (Oct 12, 2010)

[Mod Edit - in breach of Acceptable Use Policy]


----------



## eth93 (Dec 17, 2007)

BDOGGYAKA said:


> [Mod Edit - in breach of Acceptable Use Policy]


I can only assume this ones from Redcliffe.

No life jacket = A great way to clean the gene pool...


----------



## LittleBite (May 17, 2010)

eth93 said:


> BDOGGYAKA said:
> 
> 
> > [Mod Edit - in breach of Acceptable Use Policy]
> ...


haha i ended up getting a life jacket. better safe then sorry


----------

